# New Muzzleloader Question



## McDonaldoutdoors (Apr 10, 2006)

I would like to get a new muzzleloader but can't spend a much more than $300 or so. I saw the CVA Optima w/thumbhole stock for $249, and the Accura with thumbhole stock for $529. Other than the fluted barrel what are the differences between the two. And if anyone as a suggestion in other guns, that would be great too. Thanks for the help.


----------



## sniper's mojo (Nov 29, 2005)

I shoot a CVA Kodiak magnum which I believe has the same klength barrel and balistics as the Optima but the stock does not break. It is a pivot stock so loading the primer is just as easy but you do have to remove 2 screws to clean it, adds an additional 30 seconds to clean LOL, which I don't think you do on the Optima. the Kodiak is a bot cheaper as well. I purchased the camo stock and nickel plated barrel model and love it. A friend of mine is looking at the Optima and Kodiak and he did not like the idea of a thumbhole stock on a gun you will need that same thumb to cock before shooting it. In other words less movement etc. to cock and shoot the Kodiak. Go shoulder both and see which one you like better.


----------



## HerdManager (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the Knight Disc Extreme a few years ago and love it. Cleaning it takes some time but it's therapeutic. Most new muzzleloaders will get the job done, I spent $700 on mine for the gun and a Leupold scope, my brother hunts with the Wolverine and I think he paid $199 for it. They are both accurate.

The only recommendation that you brought up is the thumbhole stock, I highly recommend it.

There is so much you can consider, barrel length, twist, stock options (LOL), scopes, stainless vs. blued, manufacturers, and choice of bullet to name a few. 

Just have fun with it and get outdoors.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

wel, walmart has a nice tc omega z5 value pack fr about $300, there is also a $50 rebate ight now.

I would give that serios consideration.


----------



## hunt-n-fool (Oct 10, 2006)

sorry, I missed the thumb hole part.

there is a z5 at cabelas (online) for $359 with the 50 rebate.

check out dickssporting goods - they have a stainless z5 thumb hole camo for #350 with a 50 rebate

you might detect that I like TC's


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

NEF sidekick, 170.00 and just awesome. Aesthetics are not great, but its a tack driver. spend 130 bucks on 2-7 x 35 nikon and you have 300 into a great shooting package! Mine will easily shoot 2 inch groups with 3 pellets and a 250 grain barnes bullet.


----------



## HerdManager (Nov 25, 2008)

Grouse Hunter, NICE choice with the Barnes! I can't get enough of them!


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Remington Genesis from Dunham's add was under $300 with mail in rebate, $285 if I remember right, Scoped with case and starter accessories. I picked one up last year and it shoots great, now I just need to get a deer in front of it.


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I bought the CVA Kodiak "NEW" last summer and couldnt get that gun to shoot straight no matter what. My friend bought the same gun as i did the very same day. He's having the same problem! Sorry but I hate that gun! Yeah it's easy to clean and it's a nice gun but finding the sweet spot on that gun was madening. So, i ventured out to buy another gun and chose the Traditions Pursuit XLT Extream with the finger breech. It was voted the best of the best in Field and Stream last month. Bought it and sighted it in last weekend at Bald Mountain. Had that gun sighted in in a half hour
but i kept shooting it because it was fun and very accurate.
Your wallet is going to dictate what you can afford. If you can afford a Traditions, go for it. It will be money well spent from a company that has been around for a long time and has great quality and service. I checked into this prior to buying the Pursuit XLT Extream. Happy Huntings.


----------



## Roosevelt (Sep 21, 2007)

I just got the CVA Accura w' stainless fluted barrel and black fiber stock at Gander Mountain for 359.00 after 40.00 rebate. They also knocked another 10%, 40.00 off for getting their Credit card. LOL! After spending 500.00 on the card you get another 25.00 store credit, which I did. 

So, all said and done it cost me about 320.00 OTD. The thumbhole camo stock was about 80.00 more...not on sale.


----------



## coolwind2003a (Dec 4, 2008)

Dear Freinds
I have a Winchester X150 Made in Spain 
My Son put too much powder in it & caused the spring in side the Bolt to break Can any one on here help me find a parts list for it 
Its a Super muzzel loader & would like to be able to repair it Any help would be app.
Coolwind


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

coolwind2003a said:


> Dear Freinds
> I have a Winchester X150 Made in Spain
> My Son put too much powder in it & caused the spring in side the Bolt to break Can any one on here help me find a parts list for it
> Its a Super muzzel loader & would like to be able to repair it Any help would be app.
> Coolwind


How much powder are we talking about ?? Because if it caused damage to the bolt, what else might be damaged ???


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Ihave had a few and now shoot the omega z5 this gun is very accurate out of box. I use tc 240 gr sabot w/triple 7 pellets took my 3rd deer last weekend at over 80yrds iron sights w/it. the picture at the right is the 2nd at 105 range iron sights last year. this gun is worth the 300 at walmart. as for the thumb hole not worth the extra 100 or so.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

My dad just picked up a traditions LT with a stainless barrel and camo thumbhole stock. It was on sale at Dicks sporting goods in Saginaw, for $269.99 on traditions website the gun is listed at $458. Nice gun, almost makes me want to get rid of my black diamond... NOT:evil:


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

It was 279.00 and it sure shot a nice group tommorrow it will be getting me a deer I hope.


----------



## Hill Billy Dilley (Mar 17, 2008)

just wondering if anyone has one and how good it is? 

looking at finally getting a ml and this one is on sale. (don't have a ton of money with school.) normal 269 at cabelas, on sale for 144 with a 35 dollar mail in rebate. then add a promo for $20 off next purchse over $100 brings it down too about $90. just wondering if its worth the 90 dollars.


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

dlbaldwin01 said:


> My dad just picked up a traditions LT with a stainless barrel and camo thumbhole stock. It was on sale at Dicks sporting goods in Saginaw, for $269.99 on traditions website the gun is listed at $458. Nice gun, almost makes me want to get rid of my black diamond... NOT:evil:


 The barrel is actually nickel and it also came with a 2 to 7 scope which they mounted and then we had to readjust but I'm serious it was accurate out of the box. Easy to load and clean.


----------



## dlbaldwin01 (Jan 12, 2008)

melvvin said:


> The barrel is actually nickel and it also came with a 2 to 7 scope which they mounted and then we had to readjust but I'm serious it was accurate out of the box. Easy to load and clean.


 
Yeah, whatever, maybe the guy who put that scope on was crosseyed or something.


----------



## 02outlaw (Oct 15, 2008)

Hill Billy Dilley said:


> just wondering if anyone has one and how good it is?
> 
> looking at finally getting a ml and this one is on sale. (don't have a ton of money with school.) normal 269 at cabelas, on sale for 144 with a 35 dollar mail in rebate. then add a promo for $20 off next purchse over $100 brings it down too about $90. just wondering if its worth the 90 dollars.


I have one and it shoots great. I went to an indoor range today and when I asked the operator how I was doing at 100 yards he said "your killing rabbits and I assume your going to hunt deer" I picked mine up at Dunhams last year for around 270, about the same deal they have now, but it came with scope, case, sabots, and if I remember right cleaning tools. The only thing I had to get was powder and caps. For 90 you can't go wrong.


----------



## saylor5291 (Nov 21, 2008)

I received the kodiak pro in realtree/nickel this year. Out of the box w/out any adjustments this thing was damn near spot on at 100 yards. Even with powerbelts. I use 2 50gr 7's. Love it. Gander Mountain under 200 w/claw sling


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

I bought 2 Knight Wolverines for my two sons, paid under $300 and they are great guns. I ordered directly from Knight, they had an internet only special. Right now they have the Rolling Block .50 Cal, Stainless and Black for $380. http://www.knightrifles.com/productdetail.aspx?id=KRB707C


----------



## xtrema312 (Jan 23, 2007)

Go to Cabelas web site and check reviews. Also go to the web page for modernmuzzleloader_com and check stuff out. Give this a try also www chuckhawks com.

Watch out for the cheap guns as some are very poorly made and there have been barrel bursting problems. The NEF is a tank, shoots great, and it is cheap. The rod is not great, but other than that it is a solid gun for the price. Knight was great until they sold out now I only trust a few of them to be top level and some of the new designs are not very well thought out. You can't beat TC products. The Omega is nice, but the new Triumph is sweet. The new breach plug is great, trigger is very nice, and the feel and balance is as good as they come. I shoot an encore, but I could give it up for a Triumph.


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

xtrema312 is dead on.

For the price, teh NEF is a phenominal gun.


----------

